
University Research Should Be Free to All - tingletech
https://www.insidehighered.com/views/2020/07/31/universities-should-commit-opening-their-research-everyone-opinion
======
Sebb767
It's a side note, but I think open research (in combination with a bit more
readable language) would contribute a bit to suppressing conspiracy theories
and general scientific knowledge.

Right now, proofs and research are locked away behind paywalls and
inaccessible to the usual reader - an open policy would allow far more linking
and quoting and therefore get the average person used to looking things up in
papers.

------
bitxbit
Go one step further and say all non-private knowledge should be free.

